# 580 - You can only push a Space Marine so far - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Here it is folks, the last comic of 2008. TSOALR went through some big changes this year, with a site redesign, a change in tempo from 2 comics per week to 3, and the invention of cool dice! I hope everyone else had a good year as well (although I know that it is statistically [...]

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

